
Ask HN: How much does it really cost to use Plaid? - whittlbc
I&#x27;ve been building an app that uses Plaid (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;plaid.com) in order to pull transactions from bank accounts on behalf of users, but so far I&#x27;ve only been using the sandbox API (free plan) for development. The next plan up from free costs $500&#x2F;mo + &quot;usage-based&quot; fees, but I haven&#x27;t been able to track down any quantitative dollar amount for the &quot;usage-based&quot; fees. I&#x27;m curious if anyone has any experience paying for Plaid&#x27;s &quot;usage-based&quot; fees, and if so, what those realistically might be?
======
ysilver
I have been trying to figure this out too. Did you find anything out about
their usage fees? What about Yodlee?

